# SD gusy lets see some pictures



## EPPSLLC (Oct 9, 2008)

SD guys you are are getting pounded . . . .the news said 30''+ COME ON!!!!!! :realmad:


:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## m2low (Sep 8, 2008)

They are getting hit good today - I live on the east side of the state, and they have 7000 people without power, this could be why he cannot get pics posted - I am hoping that drops some on the eastern half of the state tonight yet, nothing to speak of on the ground yet.


----------



## BOBBB (Sep 27, 2008)

I found a pretty good weather cam shot from Deadwood,SD. Looks to be 50mi NW of Rapid City


----------



## m2low (Sep 8, 2008)

they are talking over 5 feet out west in the hills - with high winds, should be a great storm to get pics of when its over - I just wish some of that would fall about 5 hours east for me


----------



## m2low (Sep 8, 2008)

http://www.keloland.com/NewsDetail6162.cfm?Id=0,76052


----------



## EPPSLLC (Oct 9, 2008)

wow thats amazing


----------



## NorthDakota (Oct 11, 2008)

Last I heard Deadwood SD was at 39 inches and snow was falling at 4 inches an hour.....Western ND in Hebron was at 9 inches and were expecting between 12-15 inches...Its the Deer opener in ND this weekend....Its going to be a messy hunt.


----------



## 01CTD2500 (Jun 12, 2007)

Just heard about 2 minutes ago deadwood area has 42"+ and drifts up to 20' high.. I think we are canceling our deer hunting for opener weekend...

Mike


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

wow  i just seen it on the K.C. new's 

i sure hope we get some of that this year 

pj


----------



## Farm Boss (Jan 20, 2007)

powerjoke;627328 said:


> wow  i just seen it on the K.C. new's
> 
> i sure hope we get some of that this year
> 
> pj


Looks like we all get the same stories on our news! They were showing pictures of the drifts wow! They showed a pic of a truck with a V plow on it that couldn't even get out of its own way ...looked like a slippery mess!


----------



## NorthDakota (Oct 11, 2008)

same video here.


----------



## GreenAcresFert (Sep 28, 2007)

NorthDakota;627229 said:


> Last I heard Deadwood SD was at 39 inches and snow was falling at 4 inches an hour.....Western ND in Hebron was at 9 inches and were expecting between 12-15 inches...Its the Deer opener in ND this weekend....Its going to be a messy hunt.


Easy tracking


----------



## VAhighwayman (Dec 7, 2005)

m2low;626892 said:


> http://www.keloland.com/NewsDetail6162.cfm?Id=0,76052


Pretty nasty stuff...looks like one of our lake effect snow events here


----------

